# Focus Black Night oder  Bulls - Street Flyer



## Simisas (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin absoluter Neueinsteiger in diesem Gebiet und will zum Einstieg maximal 500 Euro in ein neues Rad investieren.
Folgende zwei Räder gehören zu meinen Favoriten.
Da ich die Qualität der Komponenten nicht einschätzen kann, frage ich euch welches der beiden Räder besser ist.
Wenn Ihr mir ein anderes Rad für 500 Euro empfehlen könnt wäre ich euch ebenfalls dankbar.

*Focus Black Night*























*





Rahmen*
Aluminium 6061 

*





Gabel* 
  Suntour NEX-4610 mit Lockout 
*





Schaltung*
Shimano SLX, 24-Gang 

*





Schalthebel*
Shimano Acera 

*





Bremse
* Black Comp V-Brakes 

*





Bremshebel*
 Shimao Alivio 

*





Lenker * 
Concept SL 

*





Vorbau
*Aluminium-Vorbau, einstellbar 
*



Sattel* 
   Selle Royal Mach 
*





Sattelstütze
* Black Comp 

*



Felgen* 
Rodi Freeway Hohlkammerfelgen 

*



Reifen* 
Schwalbe CX Comp 

*





Beleuchtung* 
Basta Halogen Scheinwerfer 

*





Dynamo* 
Shimano Nabendynamo 

*





Rückleuchte*
 Diodenrücklicht 
*



Ständer
*Hinterbauständer 

*





Bleche*
 Steckschutzbleche 
*





Pedale*
 Trekking-Pedale 

*





Kurbelsatz* 
Shimano 


*Bulls- Street Flyer*

*Gänge:*
 24 Gang-Kettenschaltung

*Beleuchtung:*
 Scheinwerfer

*Bremse:*
Tektro Aluminium V-Brakes

*Bremshebel:*
Shimano ST-EF 50 Bremshebel

*Dynamo:*
Shimano Sport Nabendynamo

*Farben:*
 schwarz

*Felgen:*
 Rigida ZAC 19 Hohlkammerfelgen

*Gabel:*
 Suntour NEX 4110 Federgabel

*Jahr:*
 2009

*Kette:*
 KMC Kette

*Lenker:*
 Kalloy Aluminium-Lenker

*Marke:*
 Bulls

*Modell:*
 Bulls - Street Flyer

*Pedale:*
 Wellgo-Pedale

*Produktart:*
 Herren

*Produktgruppe:*
 Cross Bike

*Rahmenhöhe:*
 54 cm

*Rahmenmaterial:*
 Aluminium-Rahmen

*Rahmentyp:*
 Cross

*Schutzbleche:*
 Kunststoff-Schutzbleche

*Tretlager:*
Shimano M-361 Kurbelgarnitur

*Reifen:*
 CST C-1338 Bereifung

*Rückleuchte:*
 Rücklicht

*Sattel:*
 Velo-Sattel

*Sattelstütze:*
 Kalloy Aluminium Sattelstütze

*Schalthebel:*
Shimano ST-EF 50 Schalthebel

*Schaltung:*
Shimano Deore 24-Gang Schaltwerk

*Speichen:*
 Nirosta-Speichen

*Umwerfer:*
Shimano Altus Umwerfer

*Vorbau:*
 Kalloy Aluminium Vorbau

*Zoll:*
 28


----------



## mike49 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

zunächst mal zur Erklärung: Cross Räder haben absolut gar nichts mit Cross Country Racing zu tun -> falsches Forum!

Poste das lieber mal in der Kaufberatung.

Zu den Rädern kann ich leider nichts sagen außer daß dort ziemlich billige Komponenten verbaut sind, mit denen Du nicht lange Spaß haben wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfn (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Simisas,
ich stand genau zwischen der gleichen Wahl gestanden.
ich hab mich dann für das focus black night entschieden(tolles fahrrad),
da man den lenker in der höhe und auch im winkel verstellen kann.
von den komponenten sind beide nicht vom gelben ei.
Und was für ansprüche stellst du an das fahrrad?

gruß
 rfn


----------



## Simisas (27. Mai 2009)

Da ich Einsteiger in dem Gebiet bin und auch nicht so viel damit fahre sollte der finanzielle Aufwand nicht ganz so groß sein.
Habe mir mittlerweile das Stevens X3 für 429 gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------

